# Gargoyles of the Washington National Cathedral



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those of you who are fans of gargoyles (and who isn't?) might enjoy taking a look at this web site. It has links to pictures of the 112 gargoyles found on the Washington National Cathedral in Washington, DC. There are a number of fun, not-quite-traditional ones (like the Crooked Politician - so appropriate).

http://dcmemorials.com/Groups_NationalCathedralGargoyles.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a great link.

I have been to Paris a couple of times, and spent most of my time taking pictures of the gargoyles. I would like to add a few to Thunder Manor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> That's a great link.
> 
> I have been to Paris a couple of times, and spent most of my time taking pictures of the gargoyles. I would like to add a few to Thunder Manor.


DC is much closer than Paris to PA

I think most people are familiar with more traditional styles of gargoyles, but the Cathedral serves as a reminder that there is tremendous room for creativity with these creatures (as well as a sense of humor).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, we live just up the road and I haven't been there. I wonder if you can get small versions of any of them. When I was in Paris you could (and I did) buy plaster gargoyles from street vendors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Dang, we live just up the road and I haven't been there. I wonder if you can get small versions of any of them. When I was in Paris you could (and I did) buy plaster gargoyles from street vendors.


Is this a birthday gift hint?

We can check out their gift store on line:

http://www.enssc.com/default.aspx?store=552

Here is a link to their gargoyle gifts. They have some miniatures as well as a book with close-up shots of nearly all of the 112 gargoyles on the building:

http://www.enssc.com/Products.aspx?story=122


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool link. Gives me ideas. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I like the Crooked Politician.


----------

